# Mud filled field



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Your best bet for getting rid of mud is gravel. Shavings, straw, hogs fuel, etc. all will decompose and turn into more mud. I would fill in the ruts the best you could with dirt and tamp it down and then put 3 or 4 inches of pea gravel or birds eye.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Be sure to use landscape fabric to prevent any gravel that you put down from being absorbed into the mud -- otherwise your gravel will "vanish" by the next winter. An effective long term solution for preventing mud would be to utilize something like these:

EquiTerr pavers mats Equine horse stall flooring and footing
HoofGrid™ Mud-Free Paddocks in Monroe, Washington


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks very much for the advice.
So far, we're having a bit of dry weather which has enabled us to put in small paths to the paddocks, but we definitely need to work on a solution for next year (and I love the idea of a sand paddock for all year use and this looks perfect)! ​


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

it sounds like you have clay dirt. the problem with clay is it does not drain.
The only absolute way to deal with clay is to .. remove it.. 
sand will not help the drainage. I have tried that. You can add gypsum tilled in , to help the soil .


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Check out these info sheets for detailed instructions on how to manage and resolve mud:

King Conservation District Mud Management

http://jeffersoncd.org/downloads/BMPs/ManureMgmnt/heavyusebrochure.pdf
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You need to consider installing drain tile as that is the only way to deal with the mud. The foal will deal with rough footing quite well, it's certainly worse than that in the wild.


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Gggrrrrrrr - After it being dry for a few weeks and the fields returning to something we could start to work with - the rain, snow and sleet have arrived once again - it's too muddy to roll, dig blah blah blah :evil:

Hopefully, we'll be able to get the field rolled, and then the foal can go out with mum (neither have ventured out as yet - far too cold) - and start working on a solution - thanks for all your ideas - we'll be putting them all into action over the summer


----------

